# Java script für detailierten Text anzeigen gesucht



## Neckar (14. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche ein script, dass mir, wenn ich mit der Maus über einen Link oder nur einen Text oder auch Bild drüberfahre, den detailierten Text anzeigt. So wie ich es mit dem Attribut "title" oder "alt" in HTML machen kann. Nur sollte dieses script auch Browser unabhängig sein, also zumindest mit dem IE, NC und Opera funktionieren. Ein in deutsch beschriebenes script wäre mir sehr recht, da ich leider kein englisch kann. Noch dazu müsste drauf geachtet werden, dass das erscheinende Textfeld auch Frame übergreifend funktioniert. Das script, dass ich habe "ddrivetip" (Freeware) ist zwar in dem Sinn gut, hat aber leider den Nachteil, dass leider nicht Frame übergreifend arbeitet. Kann mir da jmand behilflich sein? Ich bräuchte das ganz dringend. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Falls mich jemand per Mail anschreiben will Neckar@schoeneshaus-chat.de Mit Frame übergreifend meine ich ich dem Fall, dass das Textfeld trotzdem sichtbar ist, selbst wenn das Projekt am Rande des anderen Frames ist.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (20. Apr 2004)

Das geht überhauptnicht, soweit ich weiß. Schon aus Sicherheitsgründen ist es JavaScripts nicht erlaubt, Grafikzugriffe auf den gesamten Schirm zu beziehen, oder Frameübergreifend. Tut mir leid. Aber ALT und TITLE und ACRONYM sind doch auch ganz gute Alternativen.
Es gibt, soweit ich weiß, irgendeine Möglichkeit, dies mit ActiveX-Steuerelementen zu realisieren, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus, und das wird dann auch nur auf dem Internet Explorer funktionieren, wenn jemand so lebensmüde ist, und ActiveX-Steuerelemente aktiviert.
Du könntest auch versuchen, dass du selbst Frames entwirfst, oder mit IFrames arbeitest, die dein eigenes Script trennt, aber dann hättest du immernoch das Problem, dass die Texte nicht außerhalb des Browserfensters existieren können, und, dass sie nicht generell auf jedem Browser laufer - und außerdem ist das eine wahnsinnige Arbeit, und man kann pauschal nicht sagen, wie ein solches Script aussieht. Aber das würde ich z.B. wahrscheinlich hinbekommen, wenn ich mehr darüber wüsste.
Ansonsten bleibt eben nur das nicht-frameübergreifende. Eventuell wäre es noch möglich, ein kleines Fenster erscheinen zu lassen, in dem der Text steht, aber das wäre dann ein Browserfenster mit Titelleiste, etc., und würde sehr kompliziert werden.


----------



## Neckar (20. Apr 2004)

Hallo Schoppenhauer,
vielen Dank mal für deine Mühe mit deiner Antwort. Aber ich hab mir das mittlerweile überlegt. Ich lasse es so wie es ist. Alles andere würde, wie du selbst  sagst, zu aufwendig sein. Ich hab mir mal sagen lassen, dass der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist. Demzufolge sollen es so manche Mitglieder eben mal mit lesen versuchen *lächel. Ich weiß, dass klingt jetzt brutal, aber es ist nun mal so. Man kann eh nicht allen Leuten immer alles recht machen. Ich verbringe sehr sehr viel Zeit damit meinen Chat so angenehm und einfach in der Handhabung wie möglich zu machen, aber irgendwo ist auch mal eine Grenze erreicht. Im realen Leben müssen die Leute ja auch lernen

Lieben Gruß
Neckar


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (2. Mai 2004)

Ähm. Also neben der Tatsache, dass ich jeglichen Ethischen Unterschied zwischen Tieren und Menschen ablehne, was hier nicht hingehört, habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden, was du meinst. Würdest du das bitte etwas genauer erklären? Habe ich mich etwa verlesen oder irgend etwas dummes geantwortet?


----------



## Neckar (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Schoppenhauer,
sorry, wenn sich das vielleicht etwas merkwürdig angehört hat. Kennst du das Sprichwort "Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier" nicht? Na dann kennst es jetzt *lächel.
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach wie ich das gemeint habe. Ich habe mich zu sehr darauf eingelassen, die bequemlichkeit mancher Mitglieder in meinem Chat zu unterstützen und wollte ihnen praktisch alles vor die Füsse legen. Aber ich bin Gott sei dank eines besseren belehrt worden. Anstatt das manche Mitglieder die Hilfe datei für Chat befehle mal ein bischen in Anspruch genommen hätten, war es für sie wesentlich einfacher laufend mit Fragen zu "bohren".- Gut, bei neuen Mitglieder sagt man da ja auch nicht. Aber in dem Fall waren es eben keine ganz neuen Mitglieder und die waren eben etwas zu bequem sich mal dieser Hilfe anzunehmen. Jetzt können sie es ja auch auf einmal. Ich hoffe, ich habe es jetzt etwas verständlicher erklärt *smile


----------

